# Vacant Night Report for Worldmark--strange entries!!



## Cathyb (May 8, 2008)

Just received the 2007 Vacant Night Report which is the compilation of unit usage in 2007 for all of the Worldmark timeshares.  This enables you to study where the 'hard' ones are to plan a trip.  Strange entries on this -- can someone explain!

1.  Grand Pacific Palisades DE

2.  Capistrano Surfside and Seapoint DE

3.  Habitat 2000 DE

4.  Kono Hawaiian Resort WVR

5.  Morritts Tortuga DE

6.  Pompano Beach WVR

7.  Park Regency Utah

8.  Lawaii Beach Resort DE

9.  Maui Hill DE


There are no numbers calculated -- but why are these even on the Worldmark sheet and what do the initials mean???  Interesting, to say the least.

Any Tuggers that can solve this puzzle????


----------



## Stressy (May 8, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Just received the 2007 Vacant Night Report which is the compilation of unit usage in 2007 for all of the Worldmark timeshares.  This enables you to study where the 'hard' ones are to plan a trip.  Strange entries on this -- can someone explain!
> 
> 1.  Grand Pacific Palisades DE
> 
> ...



Cathy,

DE is Direct Exchange. We can Direct Exchange through Worldmark for credits plus and exchange fee of 129.00 I believe for these properties. However, Lawaii and Maui Hill are news to me-I have never seen them on the Worldmark Website. WVR-I am going to take a stab at WVR and say Wyndham Vacation Resort.....I'm not sure. Hopefully,  a more educated Worldmark owner will come along and clarify.


----------



## cotraveller (May 8, 2008)

I think I am duplicating a post made while I was typing, but anyway.  The initials DE would indicate  Direct Exchange, one of the resorts WorldMark hs a special exchange agreement with.  WVR indicates it is a Wyndham Vacation Resort, not a WorldMark, but that Worldmark owners have access to a few units they can book directly with credits.  I know Pompano Beach fits that description.

Why they are listed or where the list came from is a mystery, it is a different list from what I am used to seeing for those special arrangements.  The vacant night report that is in the online WorldMark owners ed manual does not include any of those resorts.  Where did you get the copy of the vacant night report that you have?


----------



## Cathyb (May 12, 2008)

Fred: From the resale developer we bought our credits from:  Redseason in Washington.


----------

